# Shelter from the Storm - No B&W version?



## Boregar (Aug 18, 2009)

Not really a complaint, just a wonderment.

Is there any particular reason why there doesn't seem to be a black and white version of the pdf for Shelter from the Storm? It came in handy when sneakily printing the modules off at work.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 18, 2009)

That's actually a question I've been meaning to ask folks - because I've never understood the value of a b/w version. Surely you can just tell your printer to print the colour version in b/w?  I do it all the time.


----------



## RangerWickett (Aug 18, 2009)

Honestly, the only use I found for it was that it was easier to carry the B&W pdfs on my flash drive if I wanted to show them off to my friends. But, well, I have gmail.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Aug 18, 2009)

I can whip one up if there is serious demand for it. It's entirely my fault -- it doesn't exist yet, so it wasn't in the finished package I delivered to Russ.

Mind you, I've had the same thought in the past regarding printing the color version on a greyscale printer or set to greyscale through Adobe Reader/Acrobat print options, but Ryan brings up a good point regarding file size -- the difference is pretty dramatic, honestly.


----------



## the8bitdeity (Aug 18, 2009)

Marius Delphus said:


> I can whip one up if there is serious demand for it. It's entirely my fault -- it doesn't exist yet, so it wasn't in the finished package I delivered to Russ.
> 
> Mind you, I've had the same thought in the past regarding printing the color version on a greyscale printer or set to greyscale through Adobe Reader/Acrobat print options, but Ryan brings up a good point regarding file size -- the difference is pretty dramatic, honestly.




It does help on the file size for sure, for instance I leave the B&W files on my iDisk and I can read the module from my iPhone. The load times are exponentially different.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Aug 19, 2009)

New-fangled gewgaws; sounds fancy.

I'm convinced. Greyscale PDF is landing in Russ's inbox shortly.


----------



## lectric (Aug 19, 2009)

My $50 subscription seems better and better spent. I like. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Erywin (Aug 19, 2009)

Honestly, I have never seen customer support like they give here at EN Publishing. Another Kudos to the team. Four more days until I get to start my campaign!

Cheers,
E


----------



## Boregar (Aug 19, 2009)

Another big thumbs up from me. I honestly wasn't expecting a B&W version to be made available, and especially not so soon.

So, thanks.


----------



## Marius Delphus (Aug 19, 2009)

It includes the new map Steve posted and so is marked "Revision 0.5" (no other substantive errata corrections). I'll see if I can update the color versions by the end of the week.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 19, 2009)

It's done!  You can now redownload the product, whihc includes the b/w version.


----------



## lectric (Sep 30, 2009)

Hey guys, I don't see any obviously revised version on the WotBS page, and I didn't get an email update (as a subscriber). Will subscribers be notified when there are updates? If not, can you please post a direct link? Thanks!


----------

